
Java to Golang made things 10x slower - hactually
https://twitter.com/rob_pike/status/878412416127606784
======
geezerjay
As it was said in the twitter thread, there was lots of bandwagon in the
thread. Real world results show that Java is faster in most cases.

[http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64q/compare.php?lan...](http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64q/compare.php?lang=java&lang2=go)

~~~
hactually
Those benchmarks are fairly flawed and not written in idiomatic go from what I
understand [1]. Though I suppose anecdotes are what they are

1\.
[https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/amp.reddit.com/r/golang/comm...](https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/amp.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/5kv2xx/why_is_golangs_performance_worse_than_javas_in/)

~~~
igouy
Perhaps you don't understand [1].

